# AbsentNumeral's Scribbles



## AbsentNumeral (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like drawing digital art, even though I'm not actually very good at it.
These are all done with GIMP and mouse. I do have a tablet (Wacom Bamboo) but I haven't gotten around to  installing it on my new computer yet.

I like this simple two-shade style. The reference was in an exceedingly ancient (read: pre-Generation II) Pokemon handbook which I, er, _borrowed_ from my brother. This is actually traced from a hand-drawing I scanned in.

First drawing I ever did without outlines. It is a picture of Feather, the Muse of plants, from _Muse_/Kokopelli and Company. If you know what I'm talking about, then you are awesome. Have a pie. I mean, a donut.

Ref'd from the same handbook as Scyther, and traced as well, but drawn in a different style.
More to come soon, prob'ly.


----------

